# Ergo Brain for 11sp?



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

I currently own Campy 10 sp on my Gunnar and looking to upgrade bikes and go to SR 11sp. I currently use the Ergo Brain computer and like it but it seems that Campy has not offered an 11 speed Ergo Brain option, unless I am just missing it. What are Campy owners using for a computer once they upgrade to 11 speed?
Thanks


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts...*

I've used Campy since 1995 but never owned an ergobrain. My latest aquisition is a PowerTap wheelset with computer. The computer can be used with just a speed sensor on other bikes and still deliver heart rate info. A cadence sensor can also be added.

Before that I mainly used relatively inexpensive wired computer with HR function.


----------



## mavicwheels (Oct 3, 2007)

*Campy 11 speed*

I use a Garmin 705 for my computer and am very pleased with it. No problems to date. Campy rumors mills has a new ergobrain on the horizon for release in 2011. The problem is that it is also rumored not to be able to keep track of the gears like the 10 speed ergobrain does. :cryin:


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Forget about it I called Campy tech support and they don't have plan to release ergobrain for the new 11 spd grouppo, I truly missed this feature but still have my record 10 with this setup.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Anybody have an update for this? Rumblings? Half-truths? Outright speculation?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I can't imagine anyone, after having owned ErgoBrain once, would want to own it again. A truly horrible invention.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

It works fine; it's the menu structure that's wacked. The only problem that I have had with mine in 6 years is that it doesn't always read the 53 at the high end of the cassette. Once you get past the top 2 or 3 cogs or get off the 53, it's OK.

And, your opinion is just that. I like it, it works for me and, I would prefer to use Campagnolo hardware. I think that about covers it...


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

flatlander_48 said:


> It works fine; it's the menu structure that's wacked. The only problem that I have had with mine in 6 years is that it doesn't always read the 53 at the high end of the cassette. Once you get past the top 2 or 3 cogs or get off the 53, it's OK.
> 
> And, your opinion is just that. I like it, it works for me and, I would prefer to use Campagnolo hardware. I think that about covers it...


I'm a die-hard Campy guy. I'm sure Ergobrain works okay. When it works. They kept dying on us several years ago, so we stopped selling them.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

No, mine has not died. I bought it in 2005, just after my bike arrived. I also like the way that it is integrated with the hoods so that you don't have to touch the unit itself for the most common data.


----------



## uraqt (Mar 14, 2003)

*there might be...*

Shimano is going to do this DI2, I think you can get it in Japan now... 

I am reasonably sure that the 11 speed electric hoods have the same type of buttons. 

The Movistar green hoods at


http://www.bikeradar.com/gallery/ar...ectronic-at-tour-of-flanders&mlc=news/article


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Ergo brain was developed by Cateye and it was a good design, mine still works and I had since 2005, based on the picture of the design could not tell the button was meant for new ergo brain.


----------



## uraqt (Mar 14, 2003)

*ok, well*

Well,

I can't think of another logical reason to put a "rubber bump" there???


----------

